# ST Big Business Quiz



## joanmul (31 Dec 2013)

Not sure what forum to put this in - Anyone know answers to nos. 10 and 15 questions in this? 10: The Dublin stock market roared into life in 2013, topping 4000. What was its lowest point in the recent bust?: A, 1922; B, 1916; C, 1948. 15: CPL founders Anne Heraty and Paul Carroll emerged as shareholders in a nursing home group. Which one?: A, Trinity Care; B, Four Seasons; C, First Care.


----------

